# Cost Vs Benefit ratio of HGH



## Tman64 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi guys, 

Those who have tried growth hormone here, was it worth the cost?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Tman64 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Those who have tried growth hormone here, was it worth the cost?


well i used to think it was common knowledge that hgh at around 4iu per day would benefit you but then a few guys on here (whos opinon i value) said it doesnt really benefit you in terms of BB'ing unless you are at elite level.

so i stopped


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Short answer, no it's not worth it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

For most it's not worth the cost to gain ratio until you reach a certain mg range of warranted AAS to continue growing. This of course varies from individual to individual but will tend to be in the 1-2g range.

Many will argue to use it early on with less AAS to facilitate growth with less androgenic strain. I disagree. 

I think each card flipped should be reserved for as long as possible IF the goal is to get as big as possible

This includes: 

• Upping the mg
• Use of harsher drugs (assuming you respond better to them) 
• Multiple steroidal compounds
• GH secretagogues 
• HGH 
• Insulin 
• polypharmacy of all the above

Get as much as you can from each (within reason) before adding more, unless you are happy to be of smaller size and would rather use lower amounts of each PED to achieve and maintain this size.

Gh and insulin is what made the already massive guys bigger, not what made the average sized guys massive.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

I use GH @ 2iu daily for enhanced recovery during spells of high volume athletic training. At the peak of last season's training block my running volume was around 120 miles per week in addition to swimming, cycling and weight room work and I just seemed to wake up every day refreshed and ready to go again. This was in combination with test & EQ. 

There's also some cosmetic benifits - you constantly look pumped, hair and nails grow better. Skin looks better. 

Don't think it contributes to growth at this dose however for what it costs me against how hard it let me train it was well worth the money


----------



## MTM1 (Apr 28, 2020)

This seems to be the standard response on UK forums and yet on professional muscle, the Americans all swear by it and suggest spending all your spare money on it. If the avatars on professional muscle are to be believed and I've no reason not to, then a lot of those guys are really big. That probably fits in with what swole troll says. 
Never used myself so realise neither my experience or answer has much worth lol


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

MTM1 said:


> This seems to be the standard response on UK forums and yet on professional muscle, the Americans all swear by it and suggest spending all your spare money on it. If the avatars on professional muscle are to be believed and I've no reason not to, then a lot of those guys are really big. That probably fits in with what swole troll says.
> Never used myself so realise neither my experience or answer has much worth lol


Well let's be fair now - the Americans aren't exactly internationally renowned for their intellect or moderation - they seem to generally take a "sledge hammer to crack a walnut" approach to most things in life. 

That being said when you're already an absolute monster, well beyond your genetic limits and the limits that hearty and progressive dosing of AAS can give you then maybe there is merits to larger doses of GH to eek an extra lb or 2 of LBM over a year or so. Yeah, it's really not going to be that significant. 

Remember though the side effects of HGH in high doses are pretty awful and high dosing HGH typically needs paring with slin, which brings its own list of complications to manage. Also try combination of high HGH, slin & pushing calories needs fine control & management too as if "done wrong" can ruin and otherwise decent physique or athlete (depending on how/why you train).


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I used to run 8iu per day. Which I found beneficial. Basically, 1 vial of Hyge per day. I actually went up to 16 iu per day at my peak, but the pain in my hands would keep me awake at night. That was for about 10 months. Then dropped back to 8 per day. Yes I put on lean muscle, have to work at keeping bf down. Would I do it again. Probably not at my age now (48). Haven’t really thought about it if I’m honest. 
just started back on the test, so I’ll see how I go with that first. 
I will say running gh without test, you might as well throw your money away. What I found anyhow


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

swole troll said:


> For most it's not worth the cost to gain ratio until you reach a certain mg range of warranted AAS to continue growing. This of course varies from individual to individual but will tend to be in the 1-2g range.
> 
> Many will argue to use it early on with less AAS to facilitate growth with less androgenic strain. I disagree.
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

People get drawn in with the growth part in the name, when in all honesty, growth is low down on its list of potential benefits


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried it 10 years back (when it cost a lot more) I worked out the cost over a year. 3k, just not worth it for a gym rat.


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> I use GH @ 2iu daily for enhanced recovery during spells of high volume athletic training. At the peak of last season's training block my running volume was around 120 miles per week in addition to swimming, cycling and weight room work and I just seemed to wake up every day refreshed and ready to go again. This was in combination with test & EQ.
> 
> There's also some cosmetic benifits - you constantly look pumped, hair and nails grow better. Skin looks better.
> 
> Don't think it contributes to growth at this dose however for what it costs me against how hard it let me train it was well worth the money


 Hi mate I do a lot of boxing and weights a week would you say this helps more when your off cycle I have touched juice for years but wouldn’t mind hgh if would help recovery for these as I work a lot of hours and get all my meals in and 8/9 hours sleep a night so I feel this would be a next step to get an edge


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Joeyj said:


> Hi mate I do a lot of boxing and weights a week would you say this helps more when your off cycle I have touched juice for years but wouldn’t mind hgh if would help recovery for these as I work a lot of hours and get all my meals in and 8/9 hours sleep a night so I feel this would be a next step to get an edge


For me where I notice the benefits of HGH is soft tissue recovery & reduction of inflammation caused by impact - these are factors that do not really benefit from AAS.

I would suggest it would be worthy of experimenting with in a boxing setting


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sleep benefits for me. Can lie down at 12am, fall asleep at 12.10am. Wake at 5.40am and feel like I've had a good 8 hours. I value good sleep.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

First off, I haven't used it. I am thinking about it though, but not necessarily from a "growth" perspective but from all the other reported benefits - recovery, sleep, skin, organ health etc. There are lots of doctors and clinics in the states combining low dose hgh (2-3iu) and trt as anti-aging therapy.

My concerns are it's potential to effect Thyroid levels (I have thyroid issues and am on 150mcg of levothyroxine a day) and also the potential for carpal tunnel issues, although that usually occurs with high doses.

Who knows, maybe I'll give it a whirl for 3 to 6 months and see, although it is expensive.......even for UK-M millionaires


----------

